# liqui moly for my mk4 1.8t gti



## uniefresh (Nov 19, 2014)

i have been using liqui moly 5w30 dark blue with the mann 940/25 filter my gti has 114k it is stock i live in nebraska but my car does stay in a garage that stays 50 in the winter. i usually change my oil about every 5-6k. I would like to know if there is a long life oil that would be safe to use on my car. i drive it about 100 miles a week. since my car is turbo would the top tec 4100,4200 be a better choice or would the synthoil or the 4600 be a better choice. the 4600 says it is good for 24k which seems like a bit much. im okay if i have to change the filter if need be but ive been told they seem to work even better with some mileage with them. or would i be better off with the mobil1 0w40 should i change to 5w40 anyways since it is vw spec...thankyou in advanced for your input its greatly appropriated happy dubbing


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

What is the end game of your question? The 4200 is the highest quality oil that you listed [passes the highest specs] and is good for 30k/2 years. 

Regular oil services with good oil will give your best chance for the engine to last. Is it worth the extra $ for the 4200, it's your money, but if your not going to go the extended interval, your just wasting your money. Of course, it's your money and you do what best to make you happy.


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't know the interval spec for the 1.8 (not going to check either) but for most VWs it is 5K miles. I know these cars can go 200K plus with good maintenance and stick strictly to VW guide lines. It sounds like you care about your car, just make sure whatever you do is inside their guide lines and you should be golden!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I own a shop but I do like working on cars. I do believe in extended oil services, but only with the good stuff. Good oil and good filters. 

Most oil sludging issues [gas engines] are caused by poor quality oil or poor oil change intervals. Both not caused by the factory. Oil sludging issues with diesels are the same, plus the use of biodiesel. Biodiesel is the absolute worst for engine oil.


----------

